# Departure by George Lundeen



## mellowyellow (Mar 20, 2021)

Early morning frost gave this status some added texture and highlights
“Departure” is a bronze sculpture by artist George Lundeen


"Departure", installed in the park near the library in Loveland, CO, is a life size bronze sculpture by the American artist, George Lundeen. According to the artist, "The original piece came from a sketch I did in the Rome train station".


----------

